# Rolling Stock Weights



## Polarhuggybear (Nov 19, 2012)

What is the formula for HO scale for weights on particular trains. Is it 1 oz per vehicle plus a quarter oz per inch of length.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1oz plus 1/2oz for each inch.

Here's the NMRA page on weighting rolling stock. NMRA Weighing Rolling Stock


----------

